# Lunch ideas



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Guys,

I take lunch to work every day and up until now it has consisted mainly of chicken or tuna sarnies.

Am sick to death of sarnies and need a change.

Can anyone recommend something high protein that can be prepared fairly quickly please?

cheers


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

i pretty much take the leftovers from dinner night before , few mins in microwave all sorted


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I take bulgar wheat with lean mince beef for mid morning,chicken breast with steamed potatoes and veg for lunch then either a mass shake or eggs with salmon to have in the afternoon


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I usually have a salad.....cheese, chorizo, olives, avocado (and lots of it), beans or bulgar wheat and salad leaves and dressing. Sh1t ton of calories and sets me right up - with a whey shake on training days ( i train at lunchtime usually). You can get more creative with salads than sarnies...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Well i got a tesco express next to my work

protein wise i grab;

180g sweet chili chicken cooked - £3 or 2 for £5 - 48g pro 3g fat 4g carb

Tin mackerel / Sardines / Tuna

Slice Beef / Turkey / Ham

Carbs ;

Bread / microwave potatoes / microwave mash / microwave rice

loads of options thats just some of them

My lunch usually comes to £6-7 a day with no prep

Chicken / bag of spinach / bag of rice

Fage yoghurt with pack of snack apple and grape


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Tinned Mackerel, avocado, green beans.

Sweet potato, cooked chicken and brocollli

microwave rice, tuna, kale

Greek yoghurt, throw in some almonds or walnuts or any nuts for that matter

The possiblities are endless.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Chilli and rice for my lunches.

Could have fajitas wraps if you don't have a microwave


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cous cous is very quick to cook - just pour boiling water on and leave it for five minutes. The main things I have with it are chicken and sweetcorn or salmon/sardines and tomatoe. Plus stock, seasoning and olive oil if I need the fats.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Meat and salads on a diet and meat rice and peas on a bulk


----------

